# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area)  samsung c3510  مشكلة

## lhessin

السلام samsung c3510 طفي ولم يعد يشعل جربت الفلاش لايستجب مع الحاسوب اريد معرفة زر الباور مشكور

----------


## sab_bane

السلام 
ماهي البوكسات التي تعمل بها مع السامسونغ

----------


## lhessin

اخي لم اعرف اي بوكس الدي قام صديقي  بالفلاش  انا اقؤم بالاصلاح ليس لدي تجربة في الفلاش اريد منك ان تفيدني  في الاصلاح جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## sab_bane

السلام  
هناك نوعان من هذا الهاتف الأول c3510 و  الثاني c3510n لدا المرجو فك للجهاز و التأكد من نوع الجهاز قصد المساعدة

----------


## lhessin

الاول 3510

----------

